# SolusVM Update - v1.15.03



## Jade (Jul 27, 2014)

http://docs.solusvm.com/release_versions_stable#stable_release_notes

Released: 27 July 2014

Fixes/Changes/Features

Added noVNC HTML5 VNC console for admins & clientshttp://docs.solusvm.com/v2/Default.htm#Configuration/NoVNC.htm Updated the TLD list for the DNS functions Added ability for resellers to create VPS with more than 24GB Ram Fixed bug when editing a Xen HVM plan where the templates were not showing correctly Added vserver-bandwidth call to admin APIhttp://docs.solusvm.com/v2/Default.htm#Developer/Admin-Api/Virtual-Server-Functions/Change-Bandwidth.htm Xen & KVM nodes now have a new dhcpd.conf writing system. This will now prevent host overlaps in config files Added advanced dhcpd.conf configuration optionshttp://docs.solusvm.com/v2/Default.htm#Configuration/DHCPD.htm


----------



## TruvisT (Jul 27, 2014)

> Added ability for resellers to create VPS with more than 24GB Ram


I can't wait to see resellers selling 24GB Ram VPSes!


----------



## drmike (Jul 27, 2014)

TruvisT said:


> I can't wait to see resellers selling 24GB Ram VPSes!


... on a 32GB RAM E3 ....


----------



## DamienSB (Jul 27, 2014)

formatting? What is formatting?


----------



## D. Strout (Jul 27, 2014)

Jade said:


> Added noVNC HTML5 VNC console for admins & clients


Nice! That Java POS was starting to get on my nerves, especially with it being self-signed.


----------



## Kris (Jul 27, 2014)

drmike said:


> ... on a 32GB RAM E3 ....


That would be *insane.* They'll probably have 48.  :lol:


----------



## TruvisT (Jul 27, 2014)

D. Strout said:


> Nice! That Java POS was starting to get on my nerves, especially with it being self-signed.


Java annoys me so bad now with all the new security updates and everything. It has become a pain in the butt to use for normal KvM operations on servers and other tasks.


----------



## George_Fusioned (Jul 28, 2014)

Yeah, that noVNC addition was nice  We enabled it this morning and it's very fast too!


----------



## SVMPhill (Jul 29, 2014)

George_Fusioned said:


> Yeah, that noVNC addition was nice  We enabled it this morning and it's very fast too!


Pleased you like it. Works well with a decent SSL cert don't you think?


----------



## George_Fusioned (Jul 29, 2014)

SVMPhill said:


> Pleased you like it. Works well with a decent SSL cert don't you think?


Indeed! We added our wildcard SSL to all our slaves and since we also force SSL on the Client panel, every path from the client's browser to the host node is encrypted.


----------

